# Anybody memeber of South African Computer society?



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi 

Is anybody a member of South African Computer society (changed to IITPSA)? I need to become a member of that and they asking for 2 references. Please if anybody already enrolled, it can be a big help.


----------

